# Nausea in late pregnancy



## Emma3158 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi there just need abit of advice as I dont want to go calling my midwife if its nothing to worry about.

I am currently 38 weeks pregnant and for the last few days i've been developing some symptoms which i'm abit unsure of and cant really find anything about them in my books.  My Braxton Hicks are very regular but not very painfull so i've no concern there.  However, I have started to go off my food and feel very sick every day.  I have to force myself to eat something because i really dont feel like it.  Also i have suffered with constipation all through my pregnancy but since Sunday i've been feeling bad urges to go to the toilet and i'm in no way constipated any more.  Thats as nicely as i could put it without TMI.  

I have all the other lovely symptoms of swelling in my face and hands, not feet yet though, pelvic pains due to the head engaging, pelvic pains generally when sleeping or getting up from sitting etc.  I have also lost a couple of pounds in weight which i have read can be normal.

I hope someone can give me some advice, I dont see my midwife again for another week.

Emma


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

the end of pregnancy is such a lovely time, isn't it?!?!?  

All of the things you have mentioned sound normal for your stage of pregnancy. Your stomach is squeezed into such a little space that even though you may feel like food, it doesn't necessarily have the sapce to fit much in. This is the same for your bowels too, they are really squashed, compared to where they are pre-pregnancy.

You need to eat what you fancy, little and often and take things easy, if it hurts while you are doing something, listen to your body and get someone else to do it!!

Take care x


----------

